

Abolishing the personhood of corporations - nextparadigms
http://movetoamend.org/

======
russell
I am astounded! It appears that the issue of corporate personhood was not
established by the Supremes but rather by a court REPORTER.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Corporate_personhood>

[http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Clara_County_v._Southern_...](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Santa_Clara_County_v._Southern_Pacific_Railroad)

The actual decision said that that the Equal Protection clause of the 14th
Amendment applied to corporations. It was the reporter that said it made them
persons.

Does that mean that all of the foolishness leading up to Citizens United was
due to a reporting error? I would welcome a comment by a real Constitutional
lawyer.

EDIT: I also dislike the idea of the unintended consequences of such an
amendment. Better to right the error of the Supremes by other methods.

------
tzs
I'm capable of exhibiting great levels of stupidity, but I can't imagine ever
being dumb enough to sign a petition to amend the Constitution without seeing
a specific proposal.

